# pH issues...



## lulu (Apr 22, 2005)

I have just noticed that the pH levels in my goldfish tank are a bit high and i wanted to get some advice on the best way to bring it back down again. 
What is the best way to go about treating the water? Should i use a treatment that brings pH straight to the level i want it at, or should i go for one which gradually brings it down? Surely one which brings it straight to the pH i want it at runs the risk of stressing the fish due to the sudden change in water conditions :?: 
Any advice would be much appreciated :idea:


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Well obviously you don't want to stress the fish by suddenly changing any of your water parameters. Do you have anything that could be emitting lime into the water such as rocks or bad quality gravel? Usually goldies don't mind an alkaline pH, as long as it's not over eight then you should be fine.


----------



## lulu (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh oh...it's at 8.3!!!
I added a piece of lava rock last week, could that have done it?
I do a check on water parameters usually each week or two and they have never been this high before. I usually try to aim for about 7.6 and they have shot up this week to 8.3 which is quite a big jump. All other water parameters seem fine though and the only thing i've changed is the rock, so that must be it!


----------



## lulu (Apr 22, 2005)

Unbelievable! :roll: i've just spoken to my flatmate who said that he has been feeding my fish as well as me!! he says he thought it wouldn't them any harm!!! :roll: We'll have to put a stop to that! Could this have sent the levels rising?!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Lava rock will not alter pH. And usually excess waste will cause a pH crash which would lower your pH.


----------



## lulu (Apr 22, 2005)

I've done a 50% water change and have used a water supplement to bring the pH back down to sensible levels again thank goodness, but any ideas as to why they would suddenly climb like that? all a bit bizarre for me!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Have you added any air features to your tank? When you 
Aerate the water, it can drive off the carbon dioxide (CO2) which in turn raises pH

Limestone or coral can also raise pH.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

8.3 is fine for goldfish. just don't let it be 8.3 in the morning and 7.6 by nightfall. Stability.


----------



## lulu (Apr 22, 2005)

Ah, i did double the size of my spray curtain about 2 weeks ago and it now runs practically the whole length of the back of the tank.It probably makes sense then that the CO2 levels have been gradually going down ever since resulting in high pH. Just to test it i'll put the old one back in and see what happens. Mystery solved -I hope!!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

fish_doc @ Sat May 14 said:


> Lava rock will not alter pH. And usually excess waste will cause a pH crash which would lower your pH.



You sure? Lace Rock raises ph levels, and isn't lace rock a form of lava rock? Lava rock is porous isn't it?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Lava rock is porous isn't it?

Yes that is true but just because it is porous does not mean it is pH altering. Take carbon for instance The fact it is porous is the reason it works and it does not affect your pH.

Lace Rock raises ph levels, and isn't lace rock a form of lava rock? 

The lace rock and lava rock are named differently because of what minerals they are made out of. Rainbow rock is also a rock formed out of lava flows. It is these minerals in the rock that create the pH differences when put in a tank.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

ah going to have to keep eye out for them who say "i'll put lava rock in to raise ph levels from now on" i seen a couple of them with the red lava rock..does lava rock do anything to ph levels?


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

The lava rock in my tank didn't do anything to the pH level.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There are fake or manufactured lava rocks. Why I dont know but, Some of these are coral dyed red. And Coral will raise pH.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

yah ive always heard that leaving pH alone is much better for the fish than messing with it. especially with those Ph up and pH down products.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

And goldies prfer a bit alkaline water, 8.3 is fine.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

lulu, I have scanned through this thread and don't see where anyone asked what the PH of your tap water is? It is lower than 8.3 right? Until you can figure out what is causing your PH to go uo, just do water changes as often as possible. That will keep it down some and it's good for the fish to boot.


----------

